# Going on Vacation



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys, The wife and I are leaving for vacation in less than 2 weeks!!!!

I'm VERY nervous about leaving Beamer.. I know he will be well taken care of, I'm just worried about him being upset with us for leaving him for a week!!!!! Will he still love us when we get back?? 

Ok guys, I need to hear positive stories from all your past experiences leaving for vacation... 

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the positive:

You get one heck of a happy/loving greeting!!!!! Lots and lots of puppy kisses and...Gucci slept on my chest for a few nights making sure I didn't leave!!!!! ound:

I'll skip the negatives, but who's babysitting? I'd really show them how to brush Beamer right so you don't come home a big mat that can't be tamed. How long are you gone?

Have fun!

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

We will be gone for 1 week only. So not toooo bad, but I guesss I will miss and worry about him more than he will.. i hope.. I just dont want him to be depressed and wonder why the hellllllll we are not around for 7 days?!!?! so sadddddd...

Helen (whitbymom) will be keeping Beamer all safe and sound for us! 1 good thing is that he will be busy playing with Oreo...

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan, He will have so much fun playing with Oreo and the kids, It will be like a vacation for Beamer too.

Don't worry, Beamer will be happy to see you when you get home.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I am freaking out too as I will be in Brazil or two weeks in January and my fiance works really long hours so we will have to get a dog walker to come in and break up Kubrick's day for him. I'm really sad about leaving him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ryan, what a perfect situation. Beamer will feel like he is on vacation too!!! When I and DH went on vacation for 9 days last year. I was so worried that Jasper (didn't have Cash yet) would be happier with the dog sitter and wouldn't remmeber me. Well Jassy practically leaped into my arms. The kisses did not stop. and he wouldn't leave my side until he fell asleep- and then he slept for two days he was so tired from all the play with the other dogs. Do not worry- can you get a better sitter than Helen and Oreo?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh! He will have a WONDERFUL time with Oreo! Heck yeah! That's like a *perfect* arrangement because Helen will certainly know how to brush him or any Hav-issue that arises.

Worry not, Ryan! I think he'll do better than Gucci...who stayed home with my daughter, but was GLUED to the front door waiting for me to come home  *tear*

I missed her terribly, but the weekend flew by, and so will your vacation.

Although, speaker phone might not be a good idea, I made the mistake of having my daughter put me on speaker phone and Gucci cried and looked for me for an hour or two. 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Last year we went to Japan for 2 weeks and I was so nervous about Dora. It takes her awhile to warm up to new people. The girls always stay with my mother in law (yeah, I drove 5 hours to drop them off there before leaving!) and I was shocked when we came back. Dora jumped all over me kissing me and we got out our toy (Dora and Belle always get a present when we leave them) and Dora grabbed her toy and ran and jumped on my MIL lap. I think it was great for her to connect with Grandma since Isabelle has always been favored by Grandpa. Dora now let Grandma into her circle so us leaving was a good thing!
Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- really? My girls can't recognize my voice on phone or recording! I always thought it was weird but then thought maybe because they are so sensitive to sound that they detect the change.

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, I can't say for certain? I wasnt' here...just going what my daughter told me. LOL, But then again, it could've been a coincidence because Kelly (dd) said that Gucci would look for me every day and/or sit at the door for hours.

I think it was harder for her in the sense that she was home and it would've been better had I taken her to someone like you and Ryan.

Hmm..Maybe your right and I should always question the perception of a teeny bop? lol OR..it was the words I said?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Darn it!I was going to suggest you send Beamer to melane:.I'd babysit him and then keep him!:wink:

Ryan,
you have a great situation set up for Beamer.I wouldn't worry at all.Helen will love on him and he'll have a non stop playdate/older brother Oreo to play with!You have a great vacation with your wife!No need to worry--when you return,Beamer will be back to old times!I've read that dogs do not have a concept of time--so a day or 7 won't matter.He'll be great!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, try not to worry. He'll really enjoy hanging out with Oreo and you already know Helen will take great care of him. It is so nice that you have someone that you can trust with him.

When you come back to pick him up, he'll probably be so excited to see you that you'll be overwhelmed with all his enthusiasm, but don't be too surprised if he seems to be "down" from missing his buddy Oreo the next day. We recently had Rigatoni (formerly known as Cartier) over for a week and he and Piaget had a blast. Rigatoni was so glad to see his momma, but she said he seemed a little depressed the next day. He was probably just out of sorts from a change in routine and his playmate being gone. He adjusted very quickly in both directions - staying with us and getting back to his favorite peoples! Beamer will too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, that is so sweet about Dora and Grandma!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Beamer will have a great time. We have left Brady quite a few times. He stays with his breeder. We tell him he is going to "Grandmom Diane's hav camp". It isn't as good as being home, but it is the next best thing. The kisses never stop when we get home. The hardest part is leaving them. Brady always cries at the door and Diane picks him up and takes his paw and waves it to us. It breaks my heart I know he has a great time though. I have to tell you that we wake up every morning when on vacation and ask eachother "what do you think Brady is doing right now". Then we laugh and talk about what he is probably up to with his friends. I also email and call to check on him. Afterall, he is my baby.

As for recognizing voices, Brady definately recognizes ours. I have a bluetooth speaker in my car for my cell phone. When my DH calls, Brady starts wimpering and crying and looking for him. I now take him off the speaker if he calls and I have Brady in the car.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just saw Kimberly's post and what she said about being down is so true. Brady is always a little gloomy for a day or two once we get home. I think he misses the excitement of all the dogs for a day or two and has to adjust back to it just being us.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't worry, Ryan, if Beamer is in good hands! That will probably be a very nice experience for him. Biscuit does fine when we leave him, esp. because he has another dog to play with, too. He always comes home very tired and with a grateful, relieved look, and sleeps for about 3 days. It is sweet. 

We are going away for 2 wks in December, and it does concern me a little to be gone so long, but you also have to live your life.

Have a fun trip !! Lina, too! At least Kubrick will be in his own familiar home, and that is good.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*In July, I left Smarty for 10 days to go help my Daughter move from Fresno to Houston. the first couple of days my Dh said all she did was look for me, by the 3rd day I wasn't even missed :hurt:. When I got home it was the same as coming in from work, toy in mouth, lets go play.

But now, any time I am packing a bag she will not leave me, she has even gotten into the suitcase on sveral occasions. Good thing we were going to her shows each time.

Go and have a good time, everything will be fine. *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> But now, any time I am packing a bag she will not leave me, she has even gotten into the suitcase on sveral occasions. Good thing we were going to her shows each time.


 She probably thinks she trained you well... she gets in the suitcase and then she gets to go! Ha ha!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, he will have a ball being "on vacation" himself, and then when you get back he will be glued to your side!! Have a great trip!! Leave with Beamer some clothes that you wore so he has your scent in his crate with him while you are gone.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> As for recognizing voices, Brady definately recognizes ours. I have a bluetooth speaker in my car for my cell phone. When my DH calls, Brady starts wimpering and crying and looking for him. I now take him off the speaker if he calls and I have Brady in the car.


That's good to know! lol, I've been wondering all day about it since Amanda mentioned it. I was going to have DH call from work and put him on the speaker phone, but he was too 'busy' today  boohoo..the experiment will have to wait.

I did hear her whimpering and grumbling at me...My husband's voice is very distinctive, so maybe that's not a good test.

I've always heard that WE hear ourselves more differently recorded than others do, and others can recognize our voices,but we just *think* we sound different.

Gucci would LOVE Camp Oreo and Helen! lol Or Camp Grandma! Or Camp Hav breeder Diane...gosh, poor girl is left with my kids. lol

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ryan, Beamer will do fine!! Especially with where he is going! How lucky are you??!!

I second not having someone come to your home. We, of course, haven't left Tessa yet, having had her only 2 weeks. But the one time I left my Sheltie with a petsitter/housesitter at our home, she snubbed me for a while when I got home. It was kind of funny actually...you know..."I'll show you, harumph!" LOL! She got over it quickly though. She also regressed with housetraining, which wasn't so funny! When she went to doggy day care or there overnight, she had a great time and she'd be thrilled to see us when we returned. And yes, she slept a lot when she got back home. But to be home without us was worse for her. It just wasn't home without US.

Have a great vacation!! Sounds like Beamer is going to have a great vacation too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie's comment about Beamer going on vacation made me laugh. It is funny because Beamer probably won't even realize Mom & Dad are gone. He'll just think he's on some extended playdate with Oreo.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Ryan, we are all looking forward to showing Beamer a good time! Sorry, I have been so busy with the kids and housework - my day off today  - that I have not been able to keep up with all the threads here.

Ryan, when I left Oreo with a really nice couple, who are breeders, for a few days, he had a great time! Of course he was so happy to see us again and gave us so much affection and kisses. Beamer will be so happy to see you again, he will lavish you and Marija with all the love he can give you - wet kisses and all. Oreo is in a shorter cut, and I miss brushing his long hair, so I will be happy to brush Beamer too - it is just so therapeutic..  

And this way, our family, and hubby can experience what it would be like to have a Second havanese in our home.  We will love him as if he is our own.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He will be so excited to see you when you return! He will miss you for a minute, but he will get right into the groove of where he is staying. Have a good time and try not to worry too much. I have gone away, and they still love me tons!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Helen! I guess that means after you take care of Beamer you will be getting your own #2. there is no keeping MHS down.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, yeah, I am kinda hoping to wear hubby down, so we will see how that goes...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the reasurance that Beamer will be happy for the week, and to see us afterwards to! Its just stressful is all.. lol He's like my child?!

Helen, you can expect daily emails.. 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Helen! You're going to have Oreo AND Beamer?? Can I come too??? Ooooooooo, I'd love to come and play. lol

Ryan, you couldn't ask for a better sitter! I think the ideal is getting our Havs to stay with other Havs, if only for the comfort in knowing the owners can groom them properly! lol You have nothing to worry about. 

We leave on the 4th 'til the 10th for Orlando, hubby on business and I'm joining him for some time off. My mom will be home and the kids are all still here, so there won't be too much of a change in routine. Next summer, though, the family is all going away to the coast and we leave both Ricky and Sammy with friends who have two big dogs. It should be 'interesting' ! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Helen (whitbymom) will be keeping Beamer all safe and sound for us! 1 good thing is that he will be busy playing with Oreo...
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,
You will got lot's of wet kisses for sure! Although, Helen might not let him go home!!! <grin> Beamer will enjoy his vacation just as much as you will, since he will be playing with another Hav and getting lot's of TLC from Helen!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan, Beamer will have a great time with Oreo! It is wonderful of Helen to take care of him for you, too!

When I left Lincoln with his brother, Cocoa, for a few days last year, they couldn't get enough of each other. They romped NON-STOP for 4 hours, then took short breaks, and kept running and playing. By the second day, my friend said they looked exhausted like soldiers coming back from war. But they still kept playing. By the third day, they played less and actually looked like they both had sore muscles - moving more slowly and resting more. I think they overdid it!
Lincoln was slow for a few days after that - I actually think it wore him out! In a good way!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan - I think it is great that you Helen can puppysit Beamer. They will have so much fun together, and so will Helen. You will have a great vacation knowing he is with Helen. 

Helen - DH is a goner. Anyone want to bet on how long before Helen gets another Hav?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think that is cool that Helen will be watching Beamer for you.....I would feel alot better knowing that she is taking care of my baby!!!! Have a good trip....where are you going? Did I miss that....well have fun and remeber the greeting you will get when you come home!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooooooh I am hoping that he is a goner too  I would love to add another Hav to our home


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just send Ryan on more vacations! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are acouple new pics of the Beamer in his new cool sweater.. 
He really was not to happy with it.. he just does not like to put on clothes.. lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The first two pictures cracked me up. Beamer really does not like to put clothes on does he? :laugh:

But the third picture is precious. Very handsome!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Ohhhh he is so cute in his new sweater.

Kahlua and Buffy stay with my parents a lot - they adore my parents and look at the whole bunch of us as their family so there is never a problem leaving them when I have to travel.

Kahlua always misses me the most. She gets a bit depressed, but having Buffy helps keep her amused. Buffy is a little trooper - I don't think she ever misses me. I think she's more attached to Kahlua than me actually!

When i come home I get lots of squealing and throwing themselves at my feet and carrying on. It's so gratifying to be missed so much! Don't worry Ryan, I'm sure you'll get the same response from little Beamer, and I'm sure he will have a great time with Oreo. Like going to puppy camp 

Christine


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beamer is going to have so much fun with Oreo, I'm sure he will feel like he's on vacation too! I'm sure having Beamer around will definitely help Helen in convincing hubby for #2 as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Beamer is gonna let Ryan know he has MHS himself as well!

Amanda


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

I know what you mean - I get so sad when we have to leave Marvin. But, he's such an adaptible little guy. We have left him with friends twice and he really did great, and they loved him. Once you are away, you will not mind having a break from the walks and baths and stuff, but it's hard to imagine now! They have pet stores with cute toys in airports just for people like us. 

Carol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, look at Beamer in his London Plaid! I love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Beamer in her Burberry-ish sweater ***yawning*** OH, that's TOO cute! ound: He's like "can you just hurry up and get the pictures...PLEASE!" haha.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HELEN!!!! I cant believe you get to have Beamer while they vacation!! What a lucky girl. I know that you dont need help with your MHS, but after Beamer goes home, bet you & hubby think about it!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, Beamer looks SO CUTE!!! I know that look all too well, when I put Oreo's coat on... lol

Laurie, I am SO HOPING this will convince hubby! Eric, our eldest is so excited and is already asking if Beamer can sleep in his bed with him... Maybe that won't be a bad idea  I know DH understands that I would like to get an adult alpha female that, could be around a bomb going off and not flinch. Oreo was around an alpha male this summer like that and boy he was so "chill" around that Hav. Oreo is definately a follower and he needs good leadership and guidance of the doggy kind  . I am just saving my money, and talking to as many breeders I know to put the word out. I think my DH is just unsure what it will be like with two dogs in the house but this will be a great way to ease his uncertainty. I think two havs will be a HUGE step for my DH as he never owned a dog before.  Please send MHS vibes my hubby's way... Please, please, please....  

And Ryan, make sure to plan your next vacation or getaway because we would love to take care of Beamer for you


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryan,

I know it is a terrible feeling to leave the little guys. My DH are leaving tomorrow and daughter is keeping Sissy. I can't hardly stand it - she is going to stay at our house. She is bringing her beagles. Sissy likes one of the beagles but the other one harrasses(sp?) her. But she will survive - I hope!
I have a sitter coming in we she can't be here.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer looks pretty cute in his plaid sweater.I love it!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Beamer looks soo cool in his new plaid jacket!!!!! They are the cutest little ones around I tell ya!!! I am getting ready to put some outfits on Jillee and take her pix!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen,
Hahahaha, would be very interesting to see if Beamer would sleep in the same bed. 
Or maybe Oreo and Beamer will be so happy together, they will find a 'private spot' of their own.. who knows...
I hope you take lots of pictures!!!
I'm sure your husband will agree to a second, he seems like a very reasonable guy! 

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's to hoping


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Helen, I am sure that once you have Beamer there for a week, you guys will be looking for puppies. It is so great having more than one, and I know that YOU have always wanted a second. I bet the kids do too!! Thankfully Ryan wants to go on vacation!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It will be so neat to see how Oreo reacts to not being the "only" one here.  Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver seems to be loving the fact he isn't the only one here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump: Helen, yoohoo, are you there? Did Ryan go on vacation and do you have Beamer yet? Give us an update.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahhaa..
I'm still here.. not leaving untill the wknd...
Oh man.. i have to prepare so much stuff for beamer.. ughhhh.. lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan,

I know how you feel.....my hubby and I are going away just for 3 days at the end of this week. Just printing out detailed instructions for the dogs and putting their meals in little containers marked with their names in the fridge...gotta prep for the hu-kids too I guess....

Have a good one!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer looking handsome!eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, how cute!! I am so looking forward to seeing him again! We are counting down the days  Oh and Laurie, I will be keeping you all posted, as I am so curious to see how Oreo reacts.... As well as hubby


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beamer really is very handsome! He looks like he is overseeing his land from his throne.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ryan, your pix of Beamer are fantastic. He is beautiful, look at that coat!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, the second pic of Beamer cracked me up, looks like he's ready to sneeze :laugh:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers coat is excellent! We have not brushed it since we took him to the groomer 16 days ago. Not 1 mat that I can see.. or feel..lol
I guess we will throw him in the tub thought before heading over to Helen's..


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

Have not gone on vacation without Pablo since we got him nearly a year ago. Woluld love to go to Caribbean sans Havanese but am panicked about leaving him at a kennel. My dog walker said he could drop by three time a day, instead of once, but I'm worried that would not be near enough company for the very spoiled Pablo. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan Beamer is looking absolutley fab. Hope you have a great time on vaca, we will be waiting to hear about Beamers reaction to you coming home.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ryan, have a wonderful vacation.

Aradelat, I would not be comfortable leaving Brady in a kennel or with a dog walked a few times a day either. Do you have any friends or family that could help and take care of Pablo? Maybe a Petsitter who could stay at the house with him? I have heard that the vet is a good place to ask. Sometimes they have vet techs who will watch them at their homes or they may be able to recommend a petsitter. We are very fortunate that Brady's breeder takes him when we go away. I have always thought about what to do as a worst case scenerio and I would search for a Petsitter to stay with him or I would try to find a friend who could take him.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aradelat, I'm in the same position, I have no family that could/would take Tessa, and the one friend that would be willing has a Golden that is very timid and doesn't like other dogs. My breeder lives too far away for it to be feasible. I plan on looking into Pet Sitters (great tip to ask at the vet's office!) I would not feel comfortable with someone just stopping in 3X/day. I think these dogs need companionship and people too much.

Also, we have a place in town called Adorable Pooches Palace; they aren't a typical kennel, they have day care, play equipment, play times, and they separate different size dogs. They are only crated at night to sleep and you can bring their own beds. A friend uses it and her dogs love it, she uses it for day care occasionally so her dogs know and love it. My last dog loved it there, and the owners go out of their way to accomodate you and your dog. I plan on taking Tessa for short visits once in a while, after she's well established here with us to see how she does. Meanwhile, we will go on vacation with her to our cottage. Anyway, I mention it because maybe there's a similar place where you live?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Beamers coat is excellent! We have not brushed it since we took him to the groomer 16 days ago. Not 1 mat that I can see.. or feel..lol
> I guess we will throw him in the tub thought before heading over to Helen's..


Wow, Ryan. I am envious! If I tried that, I'd have two solidly matted dogs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jane,

Well his hair is kinda shorter now after his cut.. its about 4 inches all around and shorter on his face and legs.. when it was 6 inches we needed to brush him more obviously...

Who knows, maybe hes part HSD? 

Ryan


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately I don't have family or friends nearby who are willing to take Pablo. The only kennel I know is PETSmart. But I will look for alternatives. My dog walker has a cat and won't keep Pablo at his home and my vet gave me a brochure of dog services when I asked her about a pet sitter, sigh. I kind of think I will take Pablo with me to the Caribbean, which is certain to be trouble.
Has anyone taken a Havanese to Mexico or the Bahamas?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

Have a good trip. For future reference for those in the Toronto area I've also heard good things about this place. It's called jog a dog pat a cat.

http://www.jogadog.ca/index.html


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

aradelat said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately I don't have family or friends nearby who are willing to take Pablo. The only kennel I know is PETSmart. But I will look for alternatives. My dog walker has a cat and won't keep Pablo at his home and my vet gave me a brochure of dog services when I asked her about a pet sitter, sigh. I kind of think I will take Pablo with me to the Caribbean, which is certain to be trouble.
> Has anyone taken a Havanese to Mexico or the Bahamas?


Where do you live? You don't have your location on your aviator. Maybe someone can give you a recommendation in your area

Ryan, Have a great trip. Beamer will be fine and have a great time with Oreo. I had to leave Houston for the first time in the summer and was nervous. He enjoyed our friends house with their Beagle mix and was spoiled rotten. We got lots of love and kisses when we got back.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have never taken Brady to the Caribbean. I do go away every new years with family to St. Maarten and we have friends who bring their Yorkie with them every year. St. Maarten is very dog friendly. You see dogs out in the restaurants, on the beach and just about everywhere. I think it is a French thing. My DH and I were on the beach last year feeling guilty as we watched a woman laying out on a chair with her dog at her feet. Our friends even take their Yorkie to the casino in her Louis Voitton carry bag. Brady is not a sit still kind of guy, so I don't think any of that would work for us. 

I have been to Mexico as well but didn't notice it as pet friendly.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey guys..

Ok, I'm leaving for the airport in a few hours! 
Going to be weird not being on here for a week?! Wellllllll.. i'm sure i'll log on a couple times just to see whats up.. but u know how it is.. lol

Hope everyone has a great week!

Ryan

PS-- THANKS HELEN!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Enjoy your trip and take some photos to share!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a great trip!!! And Helen, you know what that means? Lots of Beamer and Oreo pics for the rest of us!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, I like your new picture of Beamer. You're on your way already, but I hope you two have a great trip.

Helen, have fun as the two boys wear themselves out! Ha ha!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

We used to leave asta with a petsitter and he had two doggies he played with .. She was a vet tech so I felt pretty secure with her .. 
She was supposed to work only part time but more and more she was being called in in an emergency and I did not like it !! He never seemed upset when I left him except the last time .. 
Now I have two dogs and someone lives in .. I feel more secure when they are at home .. She is exceptional and she really loves the dogs . My only worry is that she will get too busy as already her dance card is filling up .. 
As to recognizing your voice - they absolutely do Cosmo especially . I have to be very careful not to talk if I do not want them to know I am back yet .
As to missing you - of course they miss you but trust me they do adjust . If they are given the opportunity and you do leave them . My two are very dependent on one another and really do not like being seperated .
The one who was the hardest was my German shorthair - he never got used to me leaving him .. I never left him that much when he was young as he had menigitis as a puppy and it was a concern to me that it would reoccur . He was a total mommies boy - he only liked me and my son .. He would go in a deep funk when I left . I tried lots of sitters but he hated all of them .. he would give me a look that was unbelievable - like How dare you !!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, have a safe trip and don't worry Beamer will have a great time  My husband has the camera ready so I am looking forward to taking some pictures of them playing.... That is if I can keep them still for a split-second!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great trip Ryan--------- and Helen---arty: Partytime------ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely - sounds like everything will be fine ..
Have a great time ..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan, Have a great time. Oreo and Beamer are going to have a wonderful time. Hope to see lots of pictures Helen.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helen, any pics of the crazy guys yet??? Pleeeaaase, we're waiting! hoto:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Beamer is not here yet, Ryan said he will be arriving at 5pm our time, So that will be in about 1.5 hrs!! LOL I am sure Oreo will be barking like crazy but will then settle and then start his RLH  LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Helen!!! How are things going with Oreo and Beamer? :boink:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Helen,
Could we have pictures??


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Beamer and Oreo are having a great time!!*

Good morning everyone, Sorry I could not get back sooner, I got so caught up with the boys that I lost track of time. I was supposed to go to a cookie swap, that I was late for, but had not hubby reminded me, I would have totally forgotten!! LOL
Since Beamer's arrival, they have been playing non-stop! They would have played the entire night had we not separated them! So Oreo in his crate and Beamer slept on our bed.

Boy, he clung to my hubby like glue that night!! lol And what was funny was hubby barely moved last night.. Poor guy.. lol.

I just find it interesting to see how our pack dynamics change. lol

So far, these are the only pictures you can make anything out in - the rest were blurs.. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They sure look happy:bounce::bounce:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hubby was nice enough to resize the pictures, so that I could post them this morning. I will try to get some more pictures done today too


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It was so funny because Oreo has this huge bark and Beamer has this cute little bark that is so puppy-like it is adorable!! Right now, the boys are actually lounging!! LOL. I think I can now enjoy my breakfast.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - they look like they are having a ball with each other!! What a nice thing for you to do for Ryan, and maybe :boink: DH for a second?!?!?!?!?? I am so glad that they are getting along so well. 

PS - I LOVE Oreo's haircut, he looks great!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Laurie! I am so happy Ryan and Marija, let him stay with us - it is a pleasure to have another Havanese in my home. So now that the boys are resting Beamer has been looking for my husband! I have the make sure to mention that to him!! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't that cute?How cute!!!Love seeing them play and both in the dog bed together?How cute!Beamer is smitten with your husband huh?I bet because he probably is with Ryan too!How cool!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They look like they are having a great time!! Great pictures. Ryan is very lucky that you were able to watch Beamer for him. I am sure he will be very comforted when he sees the pictures on the forum.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Look at those happy little faces. They look like they are really enjoying each other's company. How sweet of you guys to let Beamer sleep in your bed. I can't wait to hear how the week progresses. If it goes well all week you'll be sorry to see Beamer go home.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They look like they are having a blast! How fun!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We just got in from a walk and boy do they walk well together! I had Oreo on my left and Beamer to my right and boy did they ever walk so nicely. I will be taking them out at lunch again because I didn't see if Beamer went pee or not, so we will go back outside soon enough. It is so funny how they interact. At home, Oreo is all take charge. On our walks they both are very happy to actually let me take care of them! Oreo saw quite a few other people and a stroller and didn't even bother looking at them. Usually Oreo gets spooked and barks, but Beamer has a really nice calming effect on him and boy was it so NICE!! I will definately let you know of how they interact - it is so fascinating.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
Thanks for sharing pictures and if Beamer is clinging to DH, it should be so easy to talk him into a second!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Good thinking Amanda!  I told him that Beamer was looking all over the house for him and went to his side of the bed to try to look up into it to see if he was there - my husband was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh yes, Helen. I predict a second Hav in your future.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Susan, I HOPE so!!  And now that Beamer is here, I am getting used to the cream/white havs....  The look great together too. Such a contrast, but also such nice complements in personalities.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Helen- Oreo and Beamer look so cute together. Its interesting how the pack dynamics have changed. It sounds like all is going very well and you're all having fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh these two are just adorable together!! What a great comfort to anyone who has to leave thier dog with a sitter!! :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Jeanne and Diane 
Beamer is really catching on to the rules we have here so nicely. Oreo always sits and waits to go out for walks and Beamer caught on by the second walk. I am finding that after the 4th walk we have had as a pack, neither of them go in front of me and they both follow so nicely... Where was that side of Oreo before????? :suspicious:

I like how Oreo is seeing what if feels like to feel safe around another dog and they do go through their ruff and tumble bouts but they always seem very happy and they don't get out of hand either. I do watch them like a hawk though - don't want the two to get into mischief. 

Oh yes, and I have had to figure out how to feed them without them eating eachother's food - something I have never dealt with before. I always make Oreo sit and be calm before his meals, Beamer, is always so calm and he has also caught on that he must wait patiently and offer me a sit before I give him his food - clever boy!!  They are both curious about what the other has, but they both inhale their food as if it is their last meal  Really interesting how they interact and how they seem to learn from eachother.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
Sounds like you are ready for number two!!! Maybe you can just tell Ryan- Beamer is gonna have to stay with you! I play my two against each other all the time. It is amazing what they can learn from each other. Isabelle is very high strung but extremely intelligent and she can learn from no interaction but just watching what Dora does to get rewarded. Dora on the other hand, doesn't look at Belle but looks to me to see what I want from her!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer and Oreo look and sound like they're having the time of their lives! Thanks for the pics and updates, Helen. I'm sure they're keeping you busy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helen, it's obvious from their tongues hanging out like that, that they are having a BALL! Keep the pics coming...!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are just too cute together! How many times has Ryan called to check up on him? I tried to tell him to book a flight that had a stop over in St. Louis but no such luck. I didn't tell him that I was going to get the airline to keep going on the way home so that I got to keep Beamer :evil: I think I see two new havs in the future, one for you and one for Ryan and Marija, at least that's what I keep telling him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy, this is working so well for Helen that I am thinking that if we each babysit each others dogs, they will all learn the good habits from each other and we will have - Perfect dogs~!! -- oh yea, they already are perfect -- ok better than perfect dogs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Helen, I think this is a campaign for number two! It seems like a good laid back puppy would do wonders for Oreo!!! Make sure to show your husband all your posts to talk him into it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Helen,
> Sounds like you are ready for number two!!! Maybe you can just tell Ryan- Beamer is gonna have to stay with you! I play my two against each other all the time. It is amazing what they can learn from each other. Isabelle is very high strung but extremely intelligent and she can learn from no interaction but just watching what Dora does to get rewarded. Dora on the other hand, doesn't look at Belle but looks to me to see what I want from her!
> 
> Amanda


Yep...I think MHS is in the air at Helen's house..:biggrin1: The real test will be when Beamer has to go home..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so cute together. I think it's going to be really hard on you all when he leaves. Watch out! I suspect we'll have another member in search of her next baby. Love those photos.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Helen! I am so enjoying this thread....I have not read it all, but have Oreo and Beamer ever played together before?

I totally agree with you that the contrast with the black and white/cream dogs is very nice. I also find it fasinating to watch two dogs interact with each other. I have never had two dogs at the same time, Casper and Missy are my first and I love to watch them interact with each other. 

They both get along really well and Casper is really good with Missy....the one thing I find amusing is when Missy gets really tired and Casper tries to mess with her, she comes up with this growl that scares me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, they are so cute together. Sounds like everyone is having a good time. If this doesn't convince your DH to get a second, nothing will.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cesar would be proud of you Helen. YOU ARE A PACK LEADER!!!!!!!

They look like they are having a blast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Helen...

When Beamer goes home, he may be missing Oreo so much that Ryan will Hav to get Beamer a bud!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Helen this is so great. They look adorable together- just like my boys. I agree 
that Cesar would be proud. Oreo has learned "the power of the pack" Yup I see number two's for both you and Ryan real soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Susan, I HOPE so!!  And now that Beamer is here, I am getting used to the cream/white havs....  The look great together too. Such a contrast, but also such nice complements in personalities.


They do look cute together!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It sounds like Helen is the one getting the entertainment part of the vacation. The fact that they enjoy each other's company so much just makes it easier to go away. Thanks for sharing the pictures and the stories.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those fun photos, Helen! Oreo and Beamer are so cute together. I am glad they are walking well together too! My two are nearly impossible for me to walk together without some sort of mishap....:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Helen,
Oreo and Beamer look so happy. They are obviously enjoying each other as much as you and your DH are enjoying them. I bet Oreo and Beamer will miss each other when Beamer goes home. They bond so quickly. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. It was fun to see the adorable furbabies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Helen!

WOW!

I cant' believe I fell so FAR behind on this thread and missed the pictures, all I can say is YAY! lol, Those pictures speak VOLUMES! Both the boys look SO happy and like they are lovin' each other and having a blast. Heck, Ryan might have a hard time getting Beamer to leave! ound: And they DO look great together!  I think some people worry that cream/white havs are hard to keep clean, but they really aren't. I don't think they are much more maintanence, if any..Although...I think when/if I get a 2nd it will be dark, a black or parti, or red..or brindle..

I hope your husband realizes that a 2nd isn't a bad idea! I need to get my DH to read this thread. LOL, he thinks Gucci will get depressed or jealous, but I'm glad to hear its the opposite and things are going great, AND Beamer is bringing out the best in Oreo and he's more calm/secure around him. That's awesome!

More pics!  Purty Please?!? heh.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Lynn, they have played in the past, but Oreo was so much bigger and he was being a big bully at the time - well at least I thought so.. Now I think its pretty even and they both keep up with one another, I think its great. The odd occasion I hear the odd yelp, where one has nipped the other a little too hard. That is when they get a time out and when they are calm again they can resume. 

Cheryl, I agree  I am getting the best entertainment here - I love to see how the two interact and learn from eachother. With Beamer we are getting the sit command now because Oreo will sit when I ask him to before getting his morning cookie  Beamer is now offering me sits eace:

Debbie, Missy - I never knew how powerful having more than one can affect personalities! Wow, I am convinced that a really calm Alpha here will do the trick. Although Beamer isn't an alpha, Oreo is definately an Omega in many ways and will follow the prompts that Beamer sends. For instance, this morning, Oreo saw a BIG dog and he decided to let out his barks, well, Beamer, in his calm demeanor went up to him and nudged him gently.... That stopped Oreo's barking! No series of barks, just two 'Boofs" and that was it!! :biggrin1:

I just love how they walk together though, I can feel how calm Beamer is and it is such a pleasure to walk them - oh and they just love it!!

Jane, I will admit, I am paying so much more attention on our walks now too. I have to make sure they BOTH go potty - and the first day that wasn't the case! There are so many other things that I find I have to keep track of that I took for granted with only Oreo. But the investment in time and effort is so worth it!! I get double the kisses in the morning now 

Thank you all for your continued support - I tell you, I probably would have been to insecure to babysit another Havanese had it not been for being part of this awesome group. I have learned so much, and Oreo keeps teaching me too. Now, I am blessed to have Beamer teach me too. 

When Beamer goes home, it will be a shock for all of us, and especially for Oreo. I will definately have to organize more playtime for Beamer and Oreo so that they don't lose that connection.

Funny though, my husband is smitten with Beamer's personality and he asked me if Ryan and Marija would notice if we sent Oreo back instead! LOL Of course, he was kidding, but he definately is starting to see how much of a benefit to our entire family adding a second Havanese would be.  I think an older pup or adult that is very calm and carefree will definately do the trick. 

Kara, I do agree that we need more photos. My husband took a few more last night, so I have to resize them and share them with you all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is SO interesting how they feed off of each other's 'energy', so to speak. Like they have silent communication or something  I wonder if Beamer's influence will last on Oreo?

LOL @ what your husband said about keeping Beamer! ound: I've had a few people offer to trade dogs with me too! NO way!

Funny, I have a friend that is convinced that cream/white Havs are more 'mellow'/laid back. (No, I don't personally believe that) But..she is about to get her 3rd Hav, and she's really wanting another cream girl, to go with a black boy and cream boy. I betcha the girl takes over Alpha in that house! lol Gucci is SO bossy around boys, it is SO funny to me to watch her interact with other Havs, I bet it would be SO much more interesting if I baby-sat one like you, vs. just 2-3 hour playdates.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you are really enjoying all of their antics and interactions, Helen! I love when we get a visitor over for a few days. It definitely changes the dynamics for the duration.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It is interesting Kara, but the only thing that has me baffled is how to get the boys to actually chew their "own" bones rather than coveting the others....  They both get the same thing and they still think the other has it better.... sigh...

I think for socializing if you could organize 2-3hr playdates is great!! I would love to do that regularly and I am sure Oreo would be less shy about meeting strange dogs. But, I figured in Oreo's case it would be a great benefit for him to see another havanese that is mellow and is not a threat. Also the more dog communication he is confronted with, that is positive, the better of a communicator he becomes. I can see he is already figuring out how to communicate with his gestures and looks. 

Oh yeah, when they wrestle, Oreo has figured out how to pin Beamer down, by doing his sitting pretty trick and when Beamer is lying low, he pounces...  Trust me, Beamer is no pushover, so he gives Oreo a run for his money now!!

Oh yes, Beamer is now drinking from Oreo's Lixit bottle too! He figured it out this morning!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Helen, you are starting to sound like the dog whisper. Isn't it neat how they learn from each other. They say more to each other with no sound, than all the yapping we do to them all day.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kimberly, I agree... Only for the duration  And I am noticing that Oreo is trying to use calming signals when he is uncomfortable or wants to stop playing. Beamer is so eager to play, play, play that he doesn't read them at times, so I do break it up so Oreo never gets to that overwhelmed spot. But what was HUGE for Oreo is the fact that they can actually sleep in close to eachother without Oreo constantly watching Beamer. 

Oh and Beamer at times will refuse to go up stairs, so last night, I left it up to him to give it a try. Well, Oreo ran down and up the stairs, prompting him by poking him with his nose and then running away. He even went to get his favourite giggling pepper to coax him and it worked!!  I am loving this.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> It is interesting Kara, but the only thing that has me baffled is how to get the boys to actually chew their "own" bones rather than coveting the others....  They both get the same thing and they still think the other has it better.... sigh...


That is JUST like our 'human' kids!!!!! ound: They always think the other kid has something 'better' or gets 'more', even though, with things like Christmas we put them all on the same 'budget'! I've wondered about the 'bone'/jerky thing. Gucci hides hers all the time, and I'd bet if I had another Hav...they would snatch up her jerky and it would be a 'fight'! lol

The playdates are fun and good for socialization, but I think what you are doing is probably better and may have more of a lasting effect than a few hour get together, by the time they start to establish who is boss, it is time to go home, so I don't get to see much, besides Gucci not letting anyone drink at the same time as her!!!!!! LOL She does NOT share well at all.

My husband brought the dog over from across the street the other day (Min Pin) and Gucci would NOT let him touch anything, she bullied him away from the tree, bullied him away from her toys, her food, her water. LOL! I was just shaking my head and telling her to CHILL out. Granted, the last time this dog was here, he ran around my family room marking in 64 places! LOL, so maybe she was pissy about that? 

I'm glad Oreo is sharing the water! I'd sure hope Gucci wouldn't be a b*tch w/ hers if we had a houseguest. hah.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Paige, it totally amazes me how they communicate and I am so eager to learn as much as I can! I have heard of a lady called Turid Ragaas and she has books on calming signals in dogs and how they communicate silently - I think it will be worth the investment because then I can really read Oreo and help him as best as I can.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I can see how intently Oreo stares at Beamer when he i drinking, as if to say "Ahem, but that his my water!!!" "Um, hello....".... lol

but I am trying to lavish him with love and distract to make him feel that Sharing resources is not a bad thing. I just observe Oreo as much as I can to see if he shows signs of discomfort and when he does I remove him from the situation or distract or reward him for his great behaviour. But the great thing is that Beamer, is very respectful of me and any rule I have and he is so easy going about it.  He is such a big helper too!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> Paige, it totally amazes me how they communicate and I am so eager to learn as much as I can! I have heard of a lady called Turid Ragaas and she has books on calming signals in dogs and how they communicate silently - I think it will be worth the investment because then I can really read Oreo and help him as best as I can.


I have never heard of that book. I will have to go to amazon and check it out. Thanks. Right now I am reading Cesar's second book. I am always trying to find books that talk more about how dogs communiate instead of the regular dog trainning books. I feel like if I can figure out what they are saying, things will be easier for both.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I totally agree. I find that dogs communcate with us, but we just don't read them. They are always doing something to tell us things, just as humans we try to get them to communicate more on our level. The more they are allowed to be dogs, and the more we understand them, then the better our relationship with them will be!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry, I misspelled her name its Turid Rugaas. 
Here are few books:

Amazon.com: On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals: Books: Turid Rugaas
Amazon.com: My Dog Pulls. What Do I Do?: Books: Turid Rugaas

And a video that is on my Wishlist!
Amazon.com: Calming Signals: What Your Dog Tells You: DVD: Turid Rugaas


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oops, I posted more than once. I think I am too excited about all this info!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the book links! I will check them out. I still deal with some pulling, Gucci is better w/ me, but she pulls alot with my kids and husband still! I thought I would have that fixed by now! 

I do see the "selfishness" as my main obstacle when I add another Hav, but thank goodness I can come to the forum for advice!  The Princess does NOT share and that'll have to stop. I'd hope it would be different with another dog living here than just when a dog visits.

Glad to hear you are having SO much fun! Ryan and Marija must be totally relieved and thrilled!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Ryan. He's going to read this thread and think that Beamer didn't even know he and his wife were gone! 
Helen, it's so much fun to read your updates on the two boys.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Susan but he DOES miss them. Every time he hears someone in the main entrance way to our condo, he heads for the door hoping its mommy and daddy. How could he not miss them - they treat him so well  That is why I always say that in the next life I want to come back as a pampered Havanese  lol


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Helen,
It is so enjoyable to read the antics of Oreo and Beamer. Looks like Oreo soon will have a little brother or sister. 

BTW, I love Oreo's booties. Are they waterproof? Where did you get them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, when can we see some more pictures??? They look so cute together. I think Ryan may have a hard time prying him out of your arms!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Laurie! We just got in from a walk in the snow and boy they came in soaking wet! After they were dried off a bit they did their RLH and now they are lying near my feet as I am typing this...

Here are the best pictures from last night.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!

That is SOOOO sweet! I love how they are snuggling! Precious! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Helen, this is so awesome for both Oreo and Beamer. I think Ryan will get a kick out of reading this when he returns-- Who could ask for a better journal. 

I know when Jasper goes 'red zone' at the door or mailman. Calm Cash, will bwoof, mount him and then get between him and the door. Unfortunately-- it does not stop Jasper--LOL-- But I love seeing Cash try to be Calm Assertive. And yes -- there can be two rawhides exactly a like-- but Cash has to have the one Jasper has. Jasper usually doesn't care and gives it up. But sometimes Jasper (the smarter of the two) will decide he wants the chew Cash has and will go out of the room, come back with a toy or a ball and sit with it right in front of Cash, who will instantly go after the new thing leaving the chew free for Jasper to take- and Jasper moves right in with purpose. It has happened enough times that I know Jasper does this with intent and not by accident. Cash then whines and barks at Jasper but this time Jassy doesn't give it up and Cash finally settles down with something else. 

It is great to see them relate to each other. 

more pictures yeah!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Poornima, the booties are Muttluks, they are water proof and they do help when it is just too cold out. I tried them out on Oreo just to see if they still fit him and they do! They do take some getting used to though.. 

Here is the website:

http://www.muttluks.com/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* that sleepy picture of them on the sofa. Tuckered out and sooo relaxed. Cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh that is so sweet with them sleeping together!! Can you babysit my guys when I go away??????


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy said:


> I know when Jasper goes 'red zone' at the door or mailman. Calm Cash, will bwoof, mount him and then get between him and the door. Unfortunately-- it does not stop Jasper--LOL--


Hahahaha, the 'red zone' thing I can relate to Missy ound: Actually, speaking of Doorbell, just after I read your post Missy, the doorbell did ring and it was a delivery man. Lets just say, Oreo did all the barking and pawed the delivery man to death  The man was about 6'6".... lol ound: It was more embarassing than anything but oh well, bad manners are sometimes hard to get rid of...lol
Anyways, I thought I had somehow lost track of something I ordered and could not think 'what else' I may have charged on my credit card....

To my surprise Marija and Ryan were so kind to send us a really cute Christmas basket filled with Goodies!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! :hug:

It was so unexpected and so kind of you. I hope you and Marija are having a wonderful time and enjoying awesome weather!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie I would LOVE too! That would really test my skills!! And I can only imagine how LONG the thread would be... Oh yes, I would have to get hubby to get a larger memory stick for our camera to keep up with the pictures taken to try to get the few good ones... lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Hey Laurie! We just got in from a walk in the snow and boy they came in soaking wet! After they were dried off a bit they did their RLH and now they are lying near my feet as I am typing this...
> 
> Here are the best pictures from last night.


OHHH..that is so sweet!! I bet Beamer feels like he's at a 5 star hotel!

It is sooo awesome to have your dog in "in home" care...I hate (and haven't had to) to kennel.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, sweet - the pictures, the updates and the delivery from Ryan & Marija. I love reading about the antics of the boys.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley and Monte told me they want to go to Camp Helen's next time I go away on vaca. They heard it was A LOT of fun, if I am not careful they may just push me out the door so they can go.

Thanks for all the updates Helen and the pictures are the best, Ryan is going to have sooo much fun reading through this thread and will know how well cared for Beamer was while he was gone.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the adorable photos. Ryan and Marija will be so pleased. It was very kind of them to send you a basket of goodies. Have they called in to find out how well things are going?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I missed the photos before. I love then pooped out on the couch. In the other photos you can't tell but Beamer looks a lot smaller than Oreo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helen, LOVE the last pic, they are so sweet together. I know you'll have a second Hav of your own in NO TIME as soon as Beamer leaves a big hole in your day!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This thread is awesome! so good to see pics of beamer having a good time!!

Thanks Helen!

Jamaica is goodtimes! Everything is irie!! 

Talk to u all soon...

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad you were able to check in Ryan, I'm sure seeing what good time Beamer is haveing made you feel good, still miss him, but good that he is doing well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan, Are you on the sauce? LOL ound:

I'm glad to hear yall' are having fun, and how sweet you are checking up on Beamer! I bet you can relax so much more now that you see how much fun he is having w/ Oreo, Helen and her family!

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Poor Ryan. He's going to read this thread and think that Beamer didn't even know he and his wife were gone!
> Helen, it's so much fun to read your updates on the two boys.


LOL I am sure Beemer will be so excited to see him that he won't think about this thread. Or we can have Melissa delete it. LOL

Helen, thanks for sharing. It seems like everyone is enjoying the visit.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, I am glad to hear you and Marija are having a great time in Jamaica - ooooooh that sun and beach must be amazing.... Hmmmmm, maybe you and Marija can watch Oreo when we go on a trip. If that ever happens... lol  ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm glad that you are having fun in Jamaica! I'm sure you're happy to find that Helen is taking great care of Beamer and that he is having so much fun with Oreo!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ryan,

What a good Dad checking in on vacation. Beamer seems to be in good hands and enjoying himself. Go back to enjoying the sun and sand You are making us envious.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how nice to see Beamer with Oreo!! The pics are great, Helen. They do look so very happy together. I bet Oreo is getting more exercise and sleeping better. You can't beat having a pal over to get the juices flowing! I just LOVE the tongues hanging out from all that playing they do. Cute!

Having met you, your family and sweet lil' Oreo already, I KNOW you will be happy with a second Hav.  I can picture it well. Like you say, a calm alpha, maybe a slightly older dog might be just what Oreo and you need. Doing the 'puppy thing' is demanding, but a somewhat older Hav would have that stuff down pat for the most part. 

Beamer sounds like a real sweetheart. I hope to get to meet him, Ryan and Marija one day!

I'm glad Ryan and Marija are enjoying Jamaica. Sure beats all this snow and cold we have!! BRrrrrrr!!! Bring back some of that sun guys, o.k.??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*This is my all time favorite thread!!!!* I love everything about it.....that Beamer and Oreo get along, that Helen shares pictures with us, that Ryan can check in and see that Beamer is safe, happy and having a great time!! And Ryan and Marija are having a great time also, and don't have to worry about Beamer.

And it is all on record for Ryan and Marija to read when they get back.

How very, very nice for all.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto, Lynn. I agree, it's the best! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Beamer and Oreo are sooooo cute! Helen you are a saint to help out and provide such a loving place for Beamer.

It is really hard to leave these little furbabies and such a relief to find someone you can trust.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How could I have missed this amazing thread!?!?!

I started reading and wanting to confirm everyone's assurances and predicting the major welcome back exitement hahaha!
Now at the end of the thread I am oohing and aaaahing over the happy faces!!!

Amazing how they both have such an effect on each other too....

And I do too hear a second hav' hahahahaha!! DH sounds sold! hahahaha!!

Go Helen Go!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Man, how did I miss all of this thread!!!! Helen, how wonderful for you to share with us all a great Havanese Adventure! I just love the pictures. As they say, "a picture is worth a thousand words"! Beamer is enjoying his vacation it looks like almost as much as his mommy and daddy. 

Hey Ryan, you better be taking pictures of your vacation to share too!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It is neat to see them playing together....you all will be sad when Beamer has to go home!!!! It is sooo yucky here as I look out the window here snow and windy....just thinking of when hubby and I were on our honeymoon in Jamaica....we loved it!!!! Where are you guys at Ryan!!!!! Have fun!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We have been having fun watching the two boys play.  And boys will be boys because they sometimes get too worked up and I have to step in. But then, the attention comes back to me and I get all these kisses from both boys. I love having to say "Good Boys, good boys!!" LOL Beamer has been cooperative and has even slept in his crate the past couple of nights, and has even let me brush him out ( for an entire hour of linecombing) too! Good boy.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I had to crate him because he has not been going potty at night and even has refused to go on the pads Ryan has provided, so I didn't want to take a chance with him having an accident in our bed, but he was okay and then would go in his crate whenever he felt like taking a nap.  He even sits nicely for his food


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, it is so nice to hear about the boys. They look so cute together. Are you all convinced about getting a second one? :biggrin1: With all the puppies being born around here, I'm sure you could find one.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahaha, trust me the thought has crossed my mind and hubby's. So now to saving some money to be able to do that 

I will miss my second shadow too  I always have to be in eyeshot of both the boys, otherwise I get followed wherever I go. That is except the bathroom  lol ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

"except the bathroom" :suspicious:
geeeezzzz...you must be the only hav-owner to not be followed into the bathroom....or not to give in for that matter hahahahahaound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne, no kidding! Kubrick goes into the bathroom with me each and every time! And if we have company and I shut the door before he's able to dash in, he will sit at the door and wait. What a dork. 

Helen, I'm so glad that Beamer and Oreo are doing so well together and that it's making you want number two!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Haahahah, oh they try but that is where I draw my 'imaginary' line. They can stare at me from the "open door" - that is when I am alone at home ( with my 3yr old that is). With company, I am grateful that I have an older son and hubby that can watch them for me. But then again, I always come out to find them BOTH waiting by the door.... ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am starting to discover that Oreo is okay with other dogs, and just shy, but has way more courage to meet other dogs 'off" leash. On leash, well, he is a major barker. Oreo is so peaceful and stress-free, he even sleeps right by Beamer with his belly in the air. Now if that is not relaxation, I don't know what is


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just caught up on this thread. I love the pictures, and especially enjoy hearing how they influence each other behavior-wise. How nice that you could have a 'trial run' before getting Hav #2  Lucky, lucky Beamer and Ryan!


(If Tessa doesn't make it in the bathroom with me before the door closes she sits right outside and whines the whole time)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My boys will scratch at the bathroom door if they are not invited in :biggrin1: Kind of hard to explain to visitors....."uh, they're used to watching me go to the bathroom...."


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They are too funny! I can only imagine the faces on everyone else hearing that they WANT to watch us 'go'....  ound: I guess, since we watch them, I guess they want to ensure they return the favour - or atleast make sure we don't fall in or anything


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are all lined up in the bathroom when I go as well...no privacy what so ever.....I do not mind...you never know what might happen in the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They even like to go in the bathroom with other people...some mind and others do not.....you just never know with them....when hubby is at work they are all in there with me while I get ready...I do feel that they are somewhat on guard watching over there mommy....through sleepy eyes though!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

What I really think the Hav's are doing is trying to figure out WHY it's OK for US to go in the house when they can't!!! ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No kidding!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> What I really think the Hav's are doing is trying to figure out WHY it's OK for US to go in the house when they can't!!! ound:


Diane, you crack me up!!!! Do you need a stage manager??? I am up for the job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Diane, you crack me up!!!! Do you need a stage manager??? I am up for the job.


Kathy..I crack myself up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Kathy..I crack myself up! "*

Well with an avatar like that, Diane, it's no wonder!!!!!! I just look at "you" and I crack up too ! LMBO ound:ound:

Funny how the discussion has turned to bathroom routines! :biggrin1: I have sometimes, not often though, had all 4 of our pets in there with me. Two cats and our two Havs. I have an audience! It's great ! ound:

I wonder how Oreo will be when Beamer leaves. I feel sad just thinking about it! He won't understand why he's gone all of a sudden!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If I close the door, all I hear are these whiney noises. So I am better off just letting them in with me. And they have their "positions" too. Kodi will lay behind the toilet bowl, and Shelby will lay near my feet. 

It's real fun if one of the cats is in there, too. They sit on the bathtub and hide behind the shower curtain. Then it becomes a show for me with the cat and dog fighting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Now THAT is real loyalty!! I don't know _anyone _who would lay behind a toilet bowl just to be near me! ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha!! How familliar!! 
Yes Sierra will either lay down behind the toiletbowl, or sit underneath the toilet paper dispenser eye-ing on the roll hoping that at one point the paper will be in reach hahahahaha!!

If we have visitors we try to prevent her from going into the corridor when one of us needs to go.....She'll then be sitting by the door whining just a little bit luckily....the other of us will then say "ahh look at how much she/he is missed already"
Little do they know of the bathroom entertainment hahahahaound:

:focus:

Any updates on the Hav-party at Helen's?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They don't do this with anyone else, just me.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just letting you all know that because of the winter storm Ryan and Marija have a delayed flight - that means Beamer will be staying with us one more night  He is all bathed and feels so soft and is now cuddled her on the couch with Oreo and myself. Beamer will be so happy to see them again because he really misses them. At times we find him going to our front door to sit and stare and see if they will walk in next.  Beamer has really enjoyed his stay and has been wonderful to have here. We definately will miss the little guy. Especially all his kisses - he LOVES to give kisses.  Now the search will go on for an older pup that we can offer our home to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Helen,

We need to see some farewell photos!!! hoto:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, that is going to be hard, letting him go back home. I imagine your home is going to feel very lonely . . . and quiet. Yep, time for another one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that everything went well with Beamer, I am sure that he will be happy to see his Mommy & Daddy, but what a lucky boy to have you guys take such good date of him! I am sure that they were able to have such a nice vacation knowing that Beamer was in such great hands.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, you need to have the camera ready when Ryan comes to pick Beamer up. That will be a sight to catch.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

YEAH MON!!!!!

Ok, we are FINALLY back!

Our flight was delayed 12 hours today because of a snow storm in Toronto.. ughhh...
So we just got home at 4am.. What a day, that is all i can say... lol

We stayed at the Riu Ocho Rios... really nice resort..
I'll try to post some pics soon...

Helen - Thanks so much for watching over Beamer! Will call you tomorrow after we wake up and dig out the driveway! 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome back guys - I bet you had a great time
but I bet you are more anxious to go get your baby - what a nice reunion it will be!! I hope Helen is there when you get there, she might have moved and left no forwarding address!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ryan,
I can't tell you how lucky you are to have Helen taking care of Beamer....I am very close to canceling my trip next month because I can't find anyone to take care of Casper and Missy. Sooo give her a big hug Glad you guys had a good trip and I am looking forward to pictures when you pick up Beamer.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome home. What a greeting you will get from Beamer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a welcome home, eh Ryan?? ALL that lovely snow awaiting your return! :biggrin1: There will be tons of shovelling to do, no doubt. We are actually snowed in and can't the cars out of our driveway! lol The plow hasn't passed in our crescent since the storm started 36 hrs. ago. I'm sure if all 3 of our teens went at it, they'd get rid of that wall of snow, but one is at school and the other two just couldn't do it. Hubby is home and 2 kids have no school because roads aren't cleared.

Like I said.... aren't you glad you're back???!! ound: 

I feel for poor little Beamer who is missing his mom and dad, but Helen, you were the best thing for him. You had a playmate for the little guy, you already know all about grooming Havs and you have a loving, sweet family that opened their arms to him and loved him like he was yours. Hey, if Ryan doesn't get his butt over there soon to pick Beamer up, I'd say he IS yours!!! :biggrin1:

Ocho Rios is amazing!! Can't wait to see some pics, Ryan and Marija.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome back, Ryan!!! :biggrin1:

You have to give us a blow by blow account on how Beamer reacts to your homecoming!
Was this the first time you left him??

Lynn....I hear what you are saying about not wanting o leave your Hav's..what state do you live in??


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing you and Marija soon Ryan! Oh boy I KNOW Beamer will be ecstatic to see you both!! Hey I am excited never mind how excited he will be - I can see it now  I have he camera ready, but I am sure with all the excitement, they will be blurs - here's to trying


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome back Ryan! I'm sure you must be tanned from the beach! Hopefully Beamer will recognize you. LOL.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

BEAMER IS HOME!!! 

He was pretty HAPPY when he saw us walk through the door! I mean he gets pretty excited when he does not see us for a few hours, but this was different! Wish I had some pictures but forgot to bring my camera...

Well Beamer is looking and smelling fantastic! 

Oreo looks a bit sad when we walked off with Beamer... hehehe... poor guy...

I highly recommend Helen to watch your Hav if your in the Toronto area.. 

THANKS HELEN!!!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, glad that everything went so well. Oreo and Beamer will probably miss each other tonight and tomorrow morning.

Hey, great suggestion, Ryan. My husband will be up there tomorrow, but he won't have a Hav to drop off at Helen's.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome home Ryan! 
The real question here is will Helen's DH miss Beamer. Spring time would be a great time to add a puppy!! Then again, NOW would be good before the happy feelings about Beamer's visit fade away....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan the Great Enabler has appeared again! Ha ha!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome home Ryan! We've certainly thoroughly enjoyed living this experience vicariously! 

Oh, wouldn't it be wonderful if we all had a Helen???

Enjoy being reunited this evening! I'm sure there will be lots of puppy kisses tonight!

Now we wait for Helen's new puppy :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome home Beamer and Ryan. We enjoyed your vacation too. because Helen shared so many stories and pictures!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I bet Beamer will want to sleep really close tonight.

Welcome Home - glad you had a great time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan, welcome home. I bet Beamer was glad to see you. Isn't it nice to know that everyone was watching Beamer while you were away?  (Thanks to Helen).


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Beamer was very happy to see Ryan and Marija. He was kisses all around, and in all the excitement and all the chit-chat, my camera was sitting on my computer table the whole time and I had forgotten to use it. I did take pictures of their final RLH, so I will have to get my hubby to upload them and resize them. Oreo let out some whines and wanted to go home with Ryan and Marija.. Hahahaha, but it seems Oreo is all tuckered out from his week of fun and excitement.  

Ryan and Marija, it was a pleasure to have Beamer stay with us! He is a wonderful little man that is so sweet. I think I miss him the most here.... Whaaaaa!!!  Time will tell if and when we add another Havanese to our family, I will have to be patient and I am positive the perfect Havanese will be added in time that will be a great compliment to Oreo and his energy level... 

It was such fun keeping everyone posted too - you all make it so much fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

:hurt: I'm so sad that this thread is at it's end....It was FUN while it lasted!! 

Thanks for sharing, Helen! :hug::wave:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope Oreo and Beamer get lots of playdates. I think they will need slumber parties, tho.....

Helen, it sure was nice of you to help out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt: I am so sad that this tread is coming to an end!! I think we need to set up a plan for some of us to take in each others for a week or so, and post pics!! I could not imagine what a relief it must have been for you guys to know your baby was so well taken care of. It is perfect opportunity for all to share our babies with each other, and help each other out!
I know that wont happen for me, cause who in the world would want to watch 3 at a time, but I think this is a great idea for those of you with single pups!! 

Ryan, how was your first night home with Beamer?
And Helen, is Oreo looking for Beamer?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie the only person crazy enough to take 3 is someone whom already has 2 and will be thinking of a 3rd in another year, that would be me... If you already have a house full whats a few more?? Next time you want to go away bring them on up Riley & Monte LOVE having others pups around to play with. I think if it was up to DH we would have a house full of havs running around all the time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well yea, adding one to your two isnt bad. But do you realize that would me 5 dogs!!! I have done it here with my friends dogs, she has 3 Havs as well, but thats a lot to take on!! You are so sweet!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Helen??? Ralph and I are leaving for the Dominican Republic mid-Feb. Care to have some visitors for that week???! :biggrin1:

Ah, but you live too far from us. Good thing, huh?? LOL ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would take on your three....what is three more when you already have three....although I think Ginger might put her paw down on that many....she can tolerate Jillee and Lizzie but three more.....she may just take off on us!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am ready for my little boy...we were talking about names this morning while we were laying in bed with the doggies...we were giving Lizzie a massage....she loves it!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo seems his normal self so far, but of course, less playful - seeing how there is no other dog to play with. He slept ALOT yesterday as if he hardly slept a wink. I guess all the play tuckered him out. I guess he needs a vacation now... Ha! lol Definately playdates would be great so they don't lose touch and lose their connection!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Home Ryan, Marija and Beamer. It sounds like everyone had a great time.

BTW, Marj, I think we will be going to the Dominican Rep. in Feb. too. How many can you handle Helen?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You ladies are Hilarious!! Hahahaha  Me, I have NO PROBLEM with it, as I spend the day with them, feed them, take them out for the "pack" walk, plus all the cuddles and stuff...  Its hubby, that I don't want to overwhelm. I can only imagine his expression if one day he comes home to our condo, and he finds we have 3 dogs staying with us!1 Hahaahaha, that would be pricelss!! But I know that slow and steady 'conditioning' will win the race 

But Marj, I have mentioned to Eddy that I would like to go to Quebec and get together with you. That way we could bring Oreo and he has friends to play with.. 

And Debbie, I did also say we could go up to visit you too and make a family trip down to Nova Scotia. 

Now that wouild be so fun - meeting friends and also letting Oreo have fun with friends while on vacation.  Now, to convince hubby


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Gee, Helen, maybe you should start a Bark and Breakfast!!!ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer was pretty effectionate last night... he was laying and sleeping on my lap for awhile... slept right up against me in bed... He's to handsome!

Helen --- Whenever you guys need a break from Oreo to have a night/day out, just let us know, we'd be more than happy to let him come over and see Beamer! 

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I can imagine! And that is great he slept on your lap. He does like it especially when he gets a massage when he's there.  That is how I convinced him to stay on my lap while I line-combed him.  Oh yes, I gave him a small piece of cheese for being so cooperative. 

I just may take you up on that offer because I would love to take the kids for a day to the Science Centre, and not worry that Oreo is all alone.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer seems pretty quiet and sad today. Was not in the mood to do much... poor guy misses his friend I think.. 

Hopefully tomorrow he will be better...

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor Beamer  Hugs to the cutie pie :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! This is just the sweetest thread!

How cute they are missing each other! I bet the reunion playdate or next time one of you babysits, they will be head over heels excited!

My husband keeps mentioning ideas for vacations that DO NOT accept dogs and I am panicking because nobody from the forum lives near me! LOL

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

well you could always look for a member that lives near where he wants to go- unless of course it is an island or something. Netherlands would be a good place, you could visit Suzanne = otherwise, if he is going within the country, I bet you could find someone!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara, you could always plan for a flight layover in Phila. or where one of us are. I would love to have a little girl to dress up for a week or so!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Beamer seems pretty quiet and sad today. Was not in the mood to do much... poor guy misses his friend I think..
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow he will be better...
> 
> Ryan


You can always get him a little brother lol Actually I don't find having two that much more work. The only real cost right now is the food since I am feeding them a raw diet plus beef marrow bones for chewing. The cost has probably tripled with the move to getting a second Hav then switching to raw. But other than that having two is fairly easy. They constantly keep each other busy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Daniel..


I agree!!! My two Hav's are best bud's..it makes it alot less stressful when you have to go out and leave them. (they both will look at me, then jump into the recliner together as if to say, "Ok, we-B-fine till you get back!) :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,

Didn't your neighbor recently buy a havanese?? She used to post on here? 'Convinced' or something like that?

I would think that would be the most ideal person to care for Gucci if you are away?? I actually thought you had lots of Havs in your area??

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

I actually did have TWO havs for about 3 days... 
The whole entire story is on the forum somewhere.. It just was not a good time for 2, and I had to make the extrememly tough decission to take Mango back to his breeder.

Mango actually belongs to a forum member, but has never actually posted anything publicaly.

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ACKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:frusty::frusty: My husband just called and said he booked us a cruise to Bermuda in August, 7 days....Royal Caribbean...NO DOGS!  *tear*

Ryan, I would LOVE for "convinced" to keep my baby, but she's a bit far, in Michigan.

I don't have too many Havanese here, they are all now "Silks"!  I worry about Gucci with a few of them though, she bullies around one of my friends' dogs, well "polices" them. And the breeder here, well....she's got SO many dogs anyways, that wouldnt' be ideal either. I will have to really think about this.  Sucks! I was pushing for a house rental at Myrtle Beach or maybe California so we could take Gucci again.

I'm SO bummed right now. My husband was like "You don't sound too happy", ehh...ack!

I wouldn't trust my neighbor with a Webkinz!!!!!!! Their dog sits outside all day, rain, snow or sleet, and if he does get in the house, the monster terrorizes the cat, doesn't like Gucci...and last I heard, it got into a whole big bag of their kids Halloween candy and crapped and puked all over the house. No way! She'd be better off in a kennel than my neighbors! lol

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,

How hard could it be to smuggle Gucci on board the boat?? 

I'm sure the Burmuda cruise will be AWESOME.. plus you have a good 8 months to plan, so I'm sure someone here will keep her for you while your away! I can see all the PM's filling up your box soon.. lol

I didnt relaize 'convinced' lived far from you, for some reason I thought they were very close.

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's a very *close* friend, by heart..but not by distance! lol

Yes, 8 months...I'm sure I'll figure something out! Umm..nobody is going to cook her lamb steak at 7am, like me...so adjusting her diet before we go, is going to be an issue! 

I wish I could sneak her on board! What's up with the "no pet" policy??!

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I wish we lived closer, I'd take her in a heartbeat and even cook her lamb (just don't tell Tessa i said that, she still thinks I'm heartless when it comes to her food, lol!) Gucci and Tessa would have so much fun!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara I hope hubby did not book your vaca the same time as the nationals (Aug 27-30th I think).. It will be very depressing if we don't get to meet you and Gucci.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann! You almost caused a panic attack! LOL Shew! No, the cruise is back the 22nd. It is actually NOT as bad as I'd first had thought, not quite 7 days, but 5 nights. It leaves around 5 pm on Sat and back the following Friday at 7am (the 22nd) So, yes..I can still go to Nationals, but boy will hubby and I be travelled out! lol

Jan, I'd leave her with you and Tessa in a heartbeat, too bad coming to see you would be a vacation itself! lol, and Gosh..I bet Gucci went to stay with Riley and Monte, she'd come back a little ho! haha.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, you are more than welcome to come visit us should you decide to vacation in or near Montreal! We would love to see Oreo too, of course. You know you are in danger of leaving here without him though. Just thought I'd make that clear. 

I also have family in N.S. and we haven't been in years which is too bad. It's a long drive to the eastern shore, 16 hours, and so it's been put on hold every summer. I love going to Maine because it's only 6 hrs. and so we're going to rent something there next year. No dogs though. Leaving them with our best friends.

Kara, we've had two cruises with R.C. and you will love it! 5 nights is a good amount of time too, though I'd love to try 10 nights one day. We had our honeymoon with R.C. and then again for our 15th anniversary. We're planning on going back to Italy for our 25th with some friends. Hope that works out!

I'm sure you'll work something out for Gucci, but I completely understand your initial worry. Whenever we have any kind of outing/trip, I immediately think "what about the dogs??" lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've already been on a Royal Cruise (Key West, Cozumel, Belize)-7 nights, no kids, pre-dog! lol, and then a few years ago..Hubby and I went to Bermuda for our anniversary, So..this will be a repeat visit for me! There isnt' alot to do in Bermuda, besides *relax*, really...and enjoy the pink beaches  So 2.5 days there w/ the kids is PLENTY, they would get bored otherwise.

I am racking my brain here figuring out what to do with her! I may ask my housekeeper to come stay with her?! lol, I'll run that by DH tonight, Gucci LOVES her. She has big dogs at home, that aren't very 'social' to other dogs, so Gucci going there isn't an option. She's a little weird w/ my friend's Havs and one has a "crush" on Gucci, and Gucci bullies him off, maybe that's because Gucci hasn't been "fixed" yet? They are bringing their 3 havs over next month, so I will watch closely and see how she does with them. Or maybe we will go to their house, IDK..they are a possiblity!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, Gucci is always welcome to come to our house. You wouldn’t have to worry about Monte, I’m sure Riley would be so smitten he will want to claim her all to himself :kiss:

Marj, I am depressed… You are going to be soooo close to me on your vacation to Maine and will not have Ricky or Sammy with you :hurt: You are going to have to call Riley & Monte yourself to tell them the bad news, I just don’t have the heart to let them know.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just thought I post acouple pics from Jamaica!

The 1st 3 pics are at Dunns River Falls. We had to walk/climb up the 600 feet of falls.. pretty cool.. looks hard, but was easy!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ryan, Great pics, it looks lovely...and warm! Shorts and bathing suits! What a fun time you must have had!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, it looks like you had a great time! I would love to go there sometime.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! I didn't realize Jamaica was so beautiful! That looks like SO much fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures Ryan!!! Looks like a blast!

Kara,you have 8 months to find a sitter, and you can do like the mothers pregnant with Quints - who's husbands for some gon unknown reason cant cook - cooks all their meals, labels and freezes them. I am sure that would east any puppysitters good issues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW, Ryan pics...I bet you hated it to end!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that looks really fun! Thanks for sharing your vacation photos!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You both look like you are having a blast!! Very beautiful falls too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like loads of fun, Ryan. We've been to Dunn's River Falls twice and they are gorgeous! I haven't climbed them yet, though, as I'm usually the one taking pictures of Ralph climbing them! lol The guides take all the cameras, but I couldnt' trust them to not get ours wet!! Oh well..... next time it will be MY turn to climb them. 

Kara, so you are going with the kids? Ah!! Well, that's no fun........ LOL
I really want to take a cruise with our 3 kids, but it's just way too expensive. If we lived closer to the southern states, it might be feasible, but the flights aren't cheap and getting two cabins is way too much. Maybe when they're all older with their own families, we can do it. sigh.......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

We are taking ALL seven kids.

Here's the thing, this 'cruise' will actually be cheaper than our trip to Michigan/Ohio last year because it leaves from Norfolk, VA, which is, ehh...20 min. drive to the new 'cruise' terminal! SOOO we pay NO airfare, just booked the big family suite and a small 2 bunk cabin. We'll take a cab.

I already have one potential 'dogsitter' lined up. I need to get a few back up plans in place, but so far...the retired couple, no kids, no pets...looks promising. The LOVE dogs, but travel too much to have one, she babysat a yorkie last summer from Manhattan, the family DROVE down here to drop off the dog and fly to Europe, and she walked him 2x a day and she said she'd love to keep Gucci and would cook for her, walk her, play w/ her, etc. So..I'm certain she'd be doted on plenty. We'll see.

Gucci will have to learn "New Jersey" accent! LOL  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, Ryan, so glad your vacation was wonderful. Terrific photos!! What a good looking group!! You're the same age group as my children. Our whole family was in Punta Mita, Mexico all last week~~ DH, me, DD1 and husband, DD2 and boyfriend. My SIL surfed everyday. 

Soon I'll go pick up Biscuit~~I miss him SO much. Unfortunately, we leave on another trip Thursday to So-Cal for a week. I hate leaving him again!! He is pretty happy to be left, but always comes home w/matts and the groomer is closed this week. He does come home very subdued, usually. Exhausted from playing so much, and I do think he misses his Bichon buddy. But he also seems relieved to be home.

Anyway, thanks for sharing your great pix, and soon I'll share one of mine.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, the cruise sounds fantastic, and I'm sure you'll find the perfect solution for Gucci. How is she feeling?? I've been away since she was just recovering.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, lucky you! The retired couple sounds like the perfect solution, I hope it works out! Watch out, she may be even more spoiled when you come back! :biggrin1:We've taken our kids on cruises several times (although we don't have seven ). It's wonderful because there's enough activities going on for different age groups that everyone was happy and busy.


----------

